# Dan Anderson Karate/Arnis Video Page



## Dan Anderson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey folks - look what I learned how to do!
http://danandersonkarate.com/store/video_clips_page.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey! Cool!


----------



## bobquinn (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome, I just learned how to log on to this forum.
Teach me my older brother.

Bobby Q


----------



## hapkenkido (Jan 30, 2009)

GM Anderson,
 It looks really good. I am glad you liked the video clip I made of the Professor, SM Bob Quinn, and you.


----------



## Morgan (Feb 1, 2009)

Dan Anderson said:


> Hey folks - look what I learned how to do!
> http://danandersonkarate.com/store/video_clips_page.html
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
It's good to learn new things and use them effectively.

Morgan


----------



## graywolf (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice my son is teaching me how to do it..Cordially,Howard Vanderbeck


----------

